# Fruits high in Fructose?



## 4333 (Aug 31, 2003)

Hi,I am wondering what fruits and vegetables are medium to high in Fructose? I know the usuals like pears and apples.Thanks,Paul


----------



## CDG1228 (Aug 12, 2003)

Try this link: http://www.allergyadvisor.com/educational/sept2002_2.htm This is an article that I found yesterday about fructose. I believe I need to avoid fructose also.


----------

